# How to arm tau crisis battlesuits



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

Im just after picking up 2 tau mega forces, now the problem is i dont know
what to put on my battlesuits the commander battlesuit too whats the best 
stuff for him. Is it worth putting pluse carbines in a fire warrior squad?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Pulse carbines suck, period. The range is too short, the rate of fire toos low, and pinning rarely actually works.
Always go with pulse rifles.

As for arming your commander...plas rifle and missile pod is a very cheap and effective combination. Take a Shas'el instead of a Shas'o and buy him a Targeting Array, it works out cheaper than paying extra to upgrade him to an 'o and you still end up with a BS5 battlesuit.

But really, it depends on the composition and theme of your army. I never glue down weapons on battlesuits. They fit snugly in place (except the metal ones) and you can use magnets and/or pins too to make them easy to swap, so try different things.


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

I've got a few games next week so it a try 
thanks


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Take a Shas'el instead of a Shas'o and buy him a Targeting Array, it works out cheaper than paying extra to upgrade him to an 'o and you still end up with a BS5 battlesuit.


The only problem is that the targeting array takes one of the 3 weapon/system slots since you can't get it hard-wired. Commanders are a good opportunity to throw in things like positioning relays and if you want the 'el to be bs 5 you're going to have to pass on some of the support systems. Not that you're always going to want to take this path, but it's an option. In some lists my stealth suits are the only things I actually have deepstriking and the option to bring them in almost certainly on turn 2 is nice (and has in fact saved by butt from getting mauled by banshees in a wave serpent. 20 str 5 shots at the rear of even an eldar skimmer can be quite effective)


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Death Rain Suits, twin linked Missile Pods and a target array. Grab a pair of them and use them to hunt transports and medium vehicles. Four twin linked shots at Str 7 BS 4 is nice for about a 100 points.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Your Crisis suits are your best way to fill in the niches that the rest of your army lacks. Typically, things such as Missiles or Plasma are best, but not always the case. The Plasma and Missile suit (Nicknamed Fireknife), is a good, all purpose suit, but it tends to be very expensive. Suits with a Twin Linked Missile Pod (Codename Deathrain) are some of the best armor busters in the game, and are cheap to boot. Plasma and Fusion (Helios) suits are the best Marine and Terminator killers in the Tau army, but they are expensive and prone to getting assaulted. Burst Cannon and Missile suits (Firestorm) are wonderful against horde armies, and actually do reasonably well against Marines as well, while Burst Cannon and Plasma (Bladestorm) do the same job, but sacrifice range for Marine killing ability.

As for Commanders, the Centurion is one of the best choices. It is a Shas'El armed with a Cyclic Ion Blaster, Plasma Rifle and Targetting Array, with a Hard Wired Multitracker. It only costs 100 points (Hence, the Centurion name), puts out a lot of shots and can take anything from hordes to Terminators with relative ease. For a beginning player, it's probably your best bet. Otherwise, try to take advantage of the high Ballistic Skill by giving your commander a lot of shots.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am a fan of the Fireknife configuration myself. Excellent killing power and high range allowing you to stay farther away from the opponent. Considering that the Tau's biggest weakness is cc, that is a good thing.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

bl0203, deathrain only gets 2 shots (Missile pods are assault 2). Deathrain is great for support suits, but for my money I want a little more firepower on my commander.

As for taking a TA Shas'el vs a Shas'o with more gear, it depends on your points budget. A cheap, effective commander is a fireknife shas'el with a TA, but there are more useful configurations.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

bl0203, deathrain only gets 2 shots (Missile pods are assault 2). Deathrain is great for support suits, but for my money I want a little more firepower on my commander.

Thanks Gal, although I was refering to a pair of Death Rains, I guess I should of explained better k: Its just so ANIME to see all those missiles flying :wink:


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

I am a fan of the fireknife because it can take out light-medium veichles and can put out up to 4 shots 2ap 2shots and 2ap 4 shots


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

bl0203 said:


> > bl0203, deathrain only gets 2 shots (Missile pods are assault 2). Deathrain is great for support suits, but for my money I want a little more firepower on my commander.
> 
> 
> Thanks Gal, although I was refering to a pair of Death Rains, I guess I should of explained better k: Its just so ANIME to see all those missiles flying :wink:


Ah, see we were talking about arming the commander so I assumed you were talking about just one suit. 

And indeed, tau love the missiles trailing big curvy lines of smoke :grin:


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

It's also fun to model your missile pods as firing by clipping the missiles off, then putting them on the end of a thin wire coming from the suit, and putting a white fuzzy trail of cotton smoke behind them......

Anyways, with my old tau army the fireknife suit was the way to go. I've used the centurion once and a while, and it did pretty well except that it didn't have much tank busting power compared to the fireknife. It did about as well against marines, and did alot better against guardsman (but who really needs to use suits to kill guardsman anyways, we've got fire warriors for that).


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

well what i was thinking of was 2 squads of 2 suits, 1 of them in the bladestorm and the other fireknife. As for the commander i like the look of the 
centurion but would you be better off getting rid of the targeting array 
making him Shas'o and getting 1+ws 1+bs 1+w 1+a 1+ld with the plasma rifle
cyclic ion blaster and multi-tracker for 115 pts


----------



## Red Robe (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm all for a Cyclic Ion Blaster..against any kind of troops..when those 6's come up..AP1 is a beautiful thing..I tend to put it on my 'El with a missile pod and targeting array..this combo works well for me..I also add a bodyguard with Burst cannon and missile pod..these are my general purpose hunters..remember..Multi-trackers on every suit..unless a single weapon is used.

My Shas'O usually carries a Plasma Rifle and Positional Relay or Command and Control node..I base him with my pathfinders and Broadsides to give them select fire(Target priority).

As for regular suits..the FireKnife(PR/MP) is a great suit..expensive though..the FireStorm(BC/MP) is a better choice when trying to save points..they get the job done..don't let anyone tell you different..running a squad of these are cheap and effective.

My marine killers are the Blinding Spear(BC/PR)..great suit..decent range.
Heavy Hunters are usually a Helios(PR/FB)..I don't have but 1 or 2 at most..I tend to leave the tank hunting to piranha's and RailGuns.

Firewarriors should always be maxed out if possible..12 man squad for max firepower.
I do use FW's with pulse carbines and EMP grenades to hunt tanks/vehicles in city fighting..they usually perform well.

FireWarriors work well in any situation..static or Mobile..I like a mixture of both.

Play some games and experiment..you'll find what works best for your style of fighting.

'Luck spreading the Greater Good!


----------



## Smeady (Mar 8, 2008)

On a battle suit I use a missle pod and a plasma rifle one for those anoying tanks and the other in case of any mishaps ie: You miss, or you are about 18'' from some high toughness infantry. The next turn if they move towards you, 2 str:6 ap:2 shots.


----------

